# Yes" Portable Multi-Flashes" for Crazy Surapon=My DIY.



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, 
Dear Friends, I am the Crazy One, 2 years ago, After I get hired to shoot the Wedding Photos, For The Best Light, I must hire 3 more Light carrier/ Helper, to carry 3 Support Lights for my Best Pictures. After that, No more useless helpers , that I have to tell them what to do in every Photos, That make the Clients see my Mistakes---Ha, Ha, Ha----After that, I invent and Build my DIY. "Portable Muti-Flashes" that work for me, Plus , I carry the 2 -160 LED. Small light Panels on my belt, and use for Back Light. and Back ground Light = Bing-Go.
Yes, My Idea =Soft Side Light, Plus Eyes, Catched Light + Bounce Light in my hands, and Plus the LED. Back Light/ Back ground support light.
Enjoy
Surapon

PS--for the Legend of Photo L-MFH-7 :
A= MONO-POD
B= CUSTOM BRACKET FOLDING " T"
C= RPS STUDIO, MODEL RS-03102 MULTI-FLASHES HOLDER.
D= HARSWARE CRAMP.
E= DETACHABLE BASE AND HOTSHOE MOUNTED.
F= CANON FLASH 580 EX II
G= GRASLON 4100F, FLASH MODIFIER--MAIN LIGHT = BIG SOFT LIGHT WITH MINIMUM SHADE AND SAHADOW.
H= PHOTTIX ODIN, TTL + TTL ii FLASH CONTROLER/ WIRELESS TRANSMITTER FOR 3 GROUPS 12 FLASHES.
I= PHOTTIX ODIN- TTL + TTL-ii FLASHES RECEIVERS.
J= CANON FLASH 580 EX.
K= STO-FEN OMNI-BOUNCE( diy MODIFY) FOR CATCH LIGHT AT EYES OF MODELS.
L= CANON 5D MK II AND CANON LENS EF 24-70 MM. F/ 2.8 L USM.
M= CANON OFF-CAMERA SHOE CORD TO LINK CAMERA AND PHOTTIX ODIN TRANSMITTER


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, My Idea =Soft Side Light, Plus Eyes, Catched Light + Bounce Light in my hands, and Plus the LED. Back Light/ Back ground support light.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, My Idea =Soft Side Light, Plus Eyes, Catched Light + Bounce Light in my hands, and Plus the LED. Back Light/ Back ground support light.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, My Idea =Soft Side Light, Plus Eyes, Catched Light + Bounce Light in my hands, and Plus the LED. Back Light/ Back ground support light.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, My Idea =Soft Side Light, Plus Eyes, Catched Light + Bounce Light in my hands, and Plus the LED. Back Light/ Back ground support light.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sure you get a very soft light with his invention. 8) The problem of this kind of Gadgety is the complex assembly and the reaction of the kids. ??? Or the children are mesmerized looking at the equipment, or they escape running. ;D


----------



## Harv (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think I could handle that unless it came equipped with wheels.


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 20, 2013)

You may be crazy but it's the fun and creative kind of crazy. I don't have the patience to make or carry something like this.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 20, 2013)

Some beautiful pictures here Surapon Love the idea behind the DIY, and I think you have eliminated the need for two out of the three helpers. You still need one to hold the fill light/diffusor, as the contrast seems a bit steep in some of the pictures, imho.


----------



## roguewave (Dec 20, 2013)

Having seen this setup, now I understand how happy you must be getting the "tiny Canon M" ;D.

Nice pictures!


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe you should patent this thing


----------



## candc (Dec 21, 2013)

Very well put together and nice photos. I don't know much about flash photography. I understand the big diffuser panel for soft light, the low angle LED's to illuminate the ground. But The flash that is pointed up "j" isn't used for illumination, just as a point light source for the reflection in the models eyes? I know it may look cumbersome but I can see why it would be better than trying to keep it all aligned by handholding


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very beautiful images, Surapon. Ingenious flash system!


----------



## phoenix7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Mr. Surapon. I enjoy reading your posts even if I don't comment on them. Love that Rube Goldburg rig, it's awesome looking and from the photos seems very useful.
For photo n-6.jpg, the one w/ the little blond girl in the pink bonnet on the bridge what lens/FL/aperture? I really like the bokeh in that one a lot. On the contrary n-5.jpg, right above, I don't care as much for the bokeh there. 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## greger (Dec 21, 2013)

Crazy Smart! Thanks for the post. The pics prove how well your rig works. Nice!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm impressed, Surapon! I also have much respect that you use this in the field, it seems a little cumbersome to me but then again everyone has different needs and preferences.


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I'm sure you get a very soft light with his invention. 8) The problem of this kind of Gadgety is the complex assembly and the reaction of the kids. ??? Or the children are mesmerized looking at the equipment, or they escape running. ;D




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear sir, ajfotofilmagem, You are 1000% right on the target "the children are mesmerized looking at the equipment, or they escape running"---Ha, Ha, Ha-----This Equipment not only Surprise by the Kids, But, All the People look at me like a crazy old Photographer too, Yes, I know, But Good that They see the Oriental Old man, And That why , They not Laugh----Ha, Ha, Ha---But, my advantage are, 1) all of them/ my subjects look at me and I get the perfected shots, Plus, get the good soft light with Catched Light in their eyes with out the blinked eyes.
Yes, Sir, If any Photographers around me, They will come to see, and ask me = What is that big soft box-----Ha, Ha, Ha, and I give them the name.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Harv said:


> I don't think I could handle that unless it came equipped with wheels.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Harv---That why the Monopod is the most important item in this equipment.
No, I can bet that , you are younger, Strong and Handsome than me, That no problem for you--for the weight----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm impressed, ingenious flash system. 8)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

ninjapeps said:


> You may be crazy but it's the fun and creative kind of crazy. I don't have the patience to make or carry something like this.



Thanksss, Dear ninjapeps.
Yes, But I save the Money in every Wedding Job, 3( staffs) X 15 US Dollars per Hours X 12 Hours of wedding time from the ceremony , to the cerebration in the late evening = 540 US Dollars----Ha, Ha, Ha--That I can give the Clients great Price of my service + the cost of Prints, The problems are not this Portable Equipment in my hands, But the Lenses, Batteries, Flashes, LED Light Panels on my Backpack , on my back---NO, I CAN NOT LEAVES on the Ground, Yes, The backpack will be gone in a brink------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Some beautiful pictures here Surapon Love the idea behind the DIY, and I think you have eliminated the need for two out of the three helpers. You still need one to hold the fill light/diffusor, as the contrast seems a bit steep in some of the pictures, imho.



THANKSSSS, Dear Quasimodo.
Thanks for your Comments and Commends. Ha, Ha. Ha, You are right " You still need one to hold the fill light/diffusor, as the contrast seems a bit steep in some of the pictures "---That is my next DIY project, Robot or the Drone to carry the Fill light/ Diffusor to get better quality of light for softer picture .
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

roguewave said:


> Having seen this setup, now I understand how happy you must be getting the "tiny Canon M" ;D.
> 
> Nice pictures!



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear roguewave.
You are 120% right, After carry this Heavy setting, I fell in love with my new Babe EOS-M so much, But, I am crazy old man, , And I try to make this EOS-M small baby, to grow up as the Big FATMAN now----Ha, Ha, Ha, I will post the Photos for you to see in this post, After I finish answer all of our friends.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Maybe you should patent this thing




Thanks, Dear sunnyVan.
Ha, Ha, Ha---You made me proud of my self, for Crazy, but Worked Idea.
Thanks again 
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

candc said:


> Very well put together and nice photos. I don't know much about flash photography. I understand the big diffuser panel for soft light, the low angle LED's to illuminate the ground. But The flash that is pointed up "j" isn't used for illumination, just as a point light source for the reflection in the models eyes? I know it may look cumbersome but I can see why it would be better than trying to keep it all aligned by handholding



Thanks you, Sir, Dear candc.
Yes, After I took so many Studio Portrait classes from the Pros, and my local Technical College, I have learn the theory of the good studio light, and put in use , in the portable light ting system for me to use as the ONE MAN ARMY.
One of the Flash Point up( At center of the Camera) = With Modify Sto-Fen, Omni-Bounce with Aluminum / Back adhesive ( The Airconditioning Duct Tape), Cut and Stick inside back of Sto-Fen-for the reflection of flash light to the front ---hA, hA, hA = 1 MILLION US DOLLARS IDEA
---When I point the flash in to the air, 
1) Out side shoting = The Up-ward Flash with Sto-Fen will provide the beautiful Catched Light in the eyes of the model with out create the light wash of model face( to make the Flat face looking)
2) Indoor / Inside Room shooting, Yes, This Modify sto-Fen give the great Catched Light in the Eyes of the vSubject, PLUS shoot the most light to the Ceiling and created the Ambiean Light to get the Perfected Soft Light of the Back ground too.

Please try, And you will love at the first shot of Modify Sto-Fen .
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Very beautiful images, Surapon. Ingenious flash system!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear fugu82.
Just try to save the money to hire/ pay the Light handle staffs, Plus get the great/ wonderful Support light for my Hobby too.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

phoenix7 said:


> Hi Mr. Surapon. I enjoy reading your posts even if I don't comment on them. Love that Rube Goldburg rig, it's awesome looking and from the photos seems very useful.
> For photo n-6.jpg, the one w/ the little blond girl in the pink bonnet on the bridge what lens/FL/aperture? I really like the bokeh in that one a lot. On the contrary n-5.jpg, right above, I don't care as much for the bokeh there.
> Thanks for posting!



THANKSSSS, Dear phoenix7
That Photo N-6 by Canon EF 85 MM. F/ 1.2 L MK II, On Canon EOS-20D, At AV mode F=1.2( for Total Background Blur) , ISO = 100, and camera will set SS = 1/ 1600 Sec. for me to get the perfected exposure.----For Photo N-5, same camera, same Lens, But I set F= 1.8 for get some Idea of the Background Plants/ Shrubs.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

greger said:


> Crazy Smart! Thanks for the post. The pics prove how well your rig works. Nice!



THANKSSSSSS, Dear greger.
Yews, It work for me, for 2-3 years already., But Every time I use this rig, Every one around me = Have a smileing Faces---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm impressed, Surapon! I also have much respect that you use this in the field, it seems a little cumbersome to me but then again everyone has different needs and preferences.



THANK YOUvery much, Dear mrsfotografie.
Yes, This Rig is work for me in every times, And I save the Money when I take the Wedding Photos too, with out hire the 3 staffs to carry the lights for me.
Yes, BIG, But I get the Kick from All the PRO photographers around me , in every times.
Have a great weekend .
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Click said:


> I'm impressed, ingenious flash system. 8)
> 
> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.



You are welcome, And Thank you, Sir, Dear Click , Thanks for your Great words, which make my day, to day.
I am very glad that make you smile to day.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

DEAR FRIENDS.
Again, Crazy Surapon, But I have so much FUN anbd happy to get most of my friends smile/ laugh to day.
YES, Crazy Surapon, Who try to make the tiny EOS-M transformer to be a BIF FAT MAN, BUT Great / wonderful support light too.
Enjoy the Photos of the Transformer EOS-M.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Enjoy the Photos of the Transformer EOS-M.


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

My Modify Sto-Fen, Omni-Bounce with Aluminum / Back adhesive ( The Airconditioning Duct Tape), Cut and Stick inside back of Sto-Fen-for the reflection of flash light to the front ---hA, hA, hA = 1 MILLION US DOLLARS IDEA.
If you already have this Sto-FEn, Please Try to modify like these photos, and you fell in love with the light at the first time that you shot.
If you do not have, Please go to buy or order from Amazon---And It's worth all of your money at the first shot.
YES, I USE THIS MODIFIED STO-FEN all of my shots, days and Nights, Sunshine or in the shade.
= A++ light.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are the Photos that I shoot my self in the mirror and have the back ground super blur with F = 1.2, NO, With out Flashes., Just EOS-M, GRIP, and EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II, Yes, I just shoot my self 15 minutes ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 22, 2013)

surapon said:


> Enjoy the Photos of the Transformer EOS-M.


That looks like a rig I'd be able to handle but I'm paranoid about having a flash mounted on a trigger and have it hang horizontally. I'm too scared of the trigger's foot breaking.


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2013)

ninjapeps said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy the Photos of the Transformer EOS-M.
> ...



Thankssss, Dear Friend ninjapeps.
You are right on the target "having a flash mounted on a trigger and have it hang horizontally. I'm too scared of the trigger's foot breaking."---Yes, That Flash Trigger is Plastic Shoe too----Thanks, I will improve to use as Vertical mounted very soon.
Thanks again for great Comments.
Surapon


----------



## phoenix7 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for the info. That 85mm f/1.2 is starting to give me G.A.S.. <sigh>


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

phoenix7 said:


> Thank you for the info. That 85mm f/1.2 is starting to give me G.A.S.. <sigh>



You are welcome, dear phoenix7.
Yes, I love this big Babe, 85 mm F/ 1.2 L MK II, and I use with EF 100 MM. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS , Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 For all of my Portrait Photography too.
Happy holiday to your family and you.
Surapon.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 26, 2013)

I remember getting a 430ex. It snowballed me into the rabbit hole that is flash photography. I still hire an assistant with a speed lites for wedding though but if your in a pinch, perhaps this device might be useful.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I remember getting a 430ex. It snowballed me into the rabbit hole that is flash photography. I still hire an assistant with a speed lites for wedding though but if your in a pinch, perhaps this device might be useful.



Yes, Dear LPhoto.
You are 1000% right, Hire the Light Helper are for the Best Light, Both Side Light and Hair Light at the Back of the Model---BUT, The Helper must know our IDEA of Perfected Light----Ha, Ha, Ha, And Our Idea never get perfected Light any how.
Happy Holiday to your family and you.
Surapon


----------

